

Linus doesn't like GitHub's pull requests - samsoffes
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/11#issuecomment-2023618

======
masnick
I'd be really curious to hear exactly what is wrong with github's pull
requests (seem fine to me).

And what "horrible things" does github do to commits?

~~~
ecaron
That conversation is happening at
<https://github.com/torvalds/diveclog/pull/18>. Basically Linus dislikes the
commit log generation because the information in it drops essential
information.

------
thmzlt
Here is a YouTube (Google Tech Talks) video on how the Linux kernel is
developed: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2SED6sewRw>

